# Overburning a 700meg CD-R with Nero 6



## Annorax (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a TDK 24x10x40 CD burner and I have a stack of Sony 700meg 80min CD-Rs. I want to burn some files onto these CDs, but they range from 700megs to 750megs each (read from Explorer). 

Is it possible to burn up to 750 megs onto a 700meg CD-R? Nero says my burner does support overburning, but I've heard it can not be good to do this. Can I fit these files onto these 700meg CDs and if so, what problems could arise?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Annorax (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.precisioncddvd.com/pr9080cd90mi.html
This site has a compatibility list of drives that will recognize 800mb CDs. If your model is on there, you can get the 800s at wally world or I think target. They work great on my Liteon.


----------



## Annorax (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't have 800mb CDs, I have 700mb. I was wondering how or if I can overburn to about 750megs on a CD with Nero 6.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

if it's an image file and not a data file, then you can safely burn an 80 minute cd
- remember it's 700 mb OR 80 minutes, depends on the file format (Mode)

it's a question of which Mode you're using:
In mode1, which is the default in virtually every burning app, you can get between 699 and 704 MB to a 700 MB (80 min) disk. 
With mode2, you can get around 800MB. This is how you can burn those 750+MB bin/cue files to a 700MB disk

here's one overburn method - your mileage may vary:
- start Nero

- File - New - No Multisession CD

- File - Preferences :

Register Card Expert Features

[x] enable overburn disc-at-once

Maximum CD length:

92 Minutes

press ok

- drop the files you want to burn

- Icon "Burn the current compilation"

Choose 
Write Speed 8x 
Write Method Disc-at-Once

press Burn, if a message apears, press ok

===============================
if the above makes no sense or doesn't apply, my apologies


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You will normally get about 20-30 more megabytes maximum on the typical 700mb CD-R. I routinely stick an extra 20mb onto many CD-R burns, but when I've gone for 40-50, they've always come up with an error.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

johnwill said:


> You will normally get about 20-30 more megabytes maximum on the typical 700mb CD-R. I routinely stick an extra 20mb onto many CD-R burns, but when I've gone for 40-50, they've always come up with an error.


That's about right. I've always understood it to be 2-3% extra depending on the brand.


----------

